# Pandigital at Pamida



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Pamida is a chain in the midwest that tends to set up in smaller communities. It's more elaborate than a five and dime, but not quite a Target. Its the place you go for seasonal stuff like lawn furniture or your Christmas tree as well as undies. You get the idea. We have one in my town and it's very vital since Target is about an hour away. Anyhow, the flier for 10/06/2010 on page 9 has an ad for a Pandigital reader for $159 with mail-in rebate.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

It's like a generic iPad.  I wonder how well this will do.  You could give these away as gifts and people will think they are iPads.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It looked like they had these at Kohl's (though they had none that I saw, just the pandigital digital picture frames.

Today's Special Value at QVC: http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.cm_scid.TSV


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

J&R:

http://www.jr.com/pandigital/pe/PDG_PRD07T20WBL/#productTabDetails


----------



## Iluvmykindle (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been considering one of these for my 12 year old daughter. Waiting to see if it gets a little cheaper. If you purchase one, please post your thoughts on it.


----------

